# the person I used to be



## Haroon

Hi all,.......................the following excerpt is part from an article written by a frustrated person : " I was frustrated with myself for changed so much. I felt angry that I was no longer the person I used to be. I had loved that person! Why had I become someone else?"  ....... ....Q: how to say " the person I used to be"?.........Thanks in Advance.


----------



## clevermizo

Haroon said:


> Hi all,.......................the following excerpt is part from an article written by a frustrated person : " I was frustrated with myself for changed so much. I felt angry that I was no longer the person I used to be. I had loved that person! Why had I become someone else?"  ....... ....Q: how to say " the person I used to be"?.........Thanks in Advance.



How about just الشخص الذي كنتُ (في الماضي)  ؟

Does that not sound right in Arabic?

Maybe: غضبت لأنني تغيرت من نفسي (كوني؟) السابق?


----------



## xebonyx

لم أعد نفس الشخص الذي كنته قبل


----------



## clevermizo

xebonyx said:


> لم أعد نفس الشخص الذي كنته قبل



You can add object pronouns to كان?


----------



## Haroon

clevermizo said:


> You can add object pronouns to كان?


 
Yes, it can, but it should be : من قبل.  The point is : I wonder whether there is an Arabic idiom or phrase that could express the same meaning without being so close to the English structure.


----------



## clevermizo

Haroon said:


> Yes, it can, but it should be : من قبل.  The point is : I wonder whether there is an Arabic idiom or phrase that could express the same meaning without being so close to the English structure.



Interesting. Well, the only thing I want to add is that "the person I used to be" is not really an idiomatic expression in English, so do we need an idiom in Arabic? Or do you mean الشخص الذي كنته من قبل, does not make sense in Arabic?


----------



## Haroon

It does make sense, but still ( personally I feel) that it is an English meaning wearing an Arabic uniform  !


----------



## xebonyx

Haroon said:


> Yes, it can, but it should be : من قبل. The point is : I wonder whether there is an Arabic idiom or phrase that could express the same meaning without being so close to the English structure.


 
Oops, yes!  thanks for the correction, Haroon. 

And, I'm wondering the same thing....maybe one of our other esteemed native speakers could clear this little enigma up..


----------



## ayed

*لم أعد كسابق عهدي*


----------



## philosophastry

I think you can say "I used to be him/it" in two ways: كنته and كنت إياه.


----------



## elroy

I might say لم أعد كما كنت.


----------



## Hemza

قد تغيّرت عما كنت

Is this possible?


----------



## Abu Talha

Maybe also لم أعد مَن كنتُ أكون ?


----------



## Baheth

Haroon said:


> I felt angry that I was no longer the person I used to be.


شعرتُ بالغضب لأنني لم أعد كما كنتُ من قبل.


----------



## elroy

Baheth said:


> شعرتُ بالغضب لأنني لم أعد كما كنتُ من قبل.


 لا أرى ضرورة لاستخدام "من قبل".


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

clevermizo said:


> You can add object pronouns to كان?


Yes. Just look at لم يكنه here:

  حَدَّثَنِى حَرْمَلَةُ بْنُ يَحْيَى بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ حَرْمَلَةَ بْنِ عِمْرَانَ التُّجِيبِىُّ أَخْبَرَنِى ابْنُ وَهْبٍ أَخْبَرَنِى يُونُسُ عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ انْطَلَقَ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِى رَهْطٍ قِبَلَ ابْنِ صَيَّادٍ حَتَّى وَجَدَهُ يَلْعَبُ مَعَ الصِّبْيَانِ عِنْدَ أُطُمِ بَنِى مَغَالَةَ وَقَدْ قَارَبَ ابْنُ صَيَّادٍ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحُلُمَ فَلَمْ يَشْعُرْ حَتَّى ضَرَبَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ظَهْرَهُ بِيَدِهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم لاِبْنِ صَيَّادٍ أَتَشْهَدُ أَنِّى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ ابْنُ صَيَّادٍ فَقَالَ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ رَسُولُ الأُمِّيِّينَ فَقَالَ ابْنُ صَيَّادٍ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَتَشْهَدُ أَنِّى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ فَرَفَضَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَقَالَ آمَنْتُ بِاللَّهِ وَبِرُسُلِهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ ابْنُ صَيَّادٍ يَأْتِينِى صَادِقٌ وَكَاذِبٌ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم خُلِّطَ عَلَيْكَ الأَمْرُ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِنِّى قَدْ خَبَأْتُ لَكَ خَبِيئًا فَقَالَ ابْنُ صَيَّادٍ هُوَ الدُّخُّ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم اخْسَأْ فَلَنْ تَعْدُوَ قَدْرَكَ فَقَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ ذَرْنِى يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَضْرِبْ عُنُقَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِنْ يَكُنْهُ فَلَنْ تُسَلَّطَ عَلَيْهِ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْهُ فَلاَ خَيْرَ لَكَ فِى قَتْلِه

If لم يكنه means "He was not him" then you can also say كنته for I was him.


----------



## ayed

𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉 said:


> Yes. Just look at لم يكنه here:
> 
> حَدَّثَنِى حَرْمَلَةُ بْنُ يَحْيَى بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ حَرْمَلَةَ بْنِ عِمْرَانَ التُّجِيبِىُّ أَخْبَرَنِى ابْنُ وَهْبٍ أَخْبَرَنِى يُونُسُ عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ انْطَلَقَ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِى رَهْطٍ قِبَلَ ابْنِ صَيَّادٍ حَتَّى وَجَدَهُ يَلْعَبُ مَعَ الصِّبْيَانِ عِنْدَ أُطُمِ بَنِى مَغَالَةَ وَقَدْ قَارَبَ ابْنُ صَيَّادٍ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحُلُمَ فَلَمْ يَشْعُرْ حَتَّى ضَرَبَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ظَهْرَهُ بِيَدِهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم لاِبْنِ صَيَّادٍ أَتَشْهَدُ أَنِّى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ ابْنُ صَيَّادٍ فَقَالَ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ رَسُولُ الأُمِّيِّينَ فَقَالَ ابْنُ صَيَّادٍ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَتَشْهَدُ أَنِّى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ فَرَفَضَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَقَالَ آمَنْتُ بِاللَّهِ وَبِرُسُلِهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ ابْنُ صَيَّادٍ يَأْتِينِى صَادِقٌ وَكَاذِبٌ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم خُلِّطَ عَلَيْكَ الأَمْرُ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِنِّى قَدْ خَبَأْتُ لَكَ خَبِيئًا فَقَالَ ابْنُ صَيَّادٍ هُوَ الدُّخُّ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم اخْسَأْ فَلَنْ تَعْدُوَ قَدْرَكَ فَقَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ ذَرْنِى يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَضْرِبْ عُنُقَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِنْ يَكُنْهُ فَلَنْ تُسَلَّطَ عَلَيْهِ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْهُ فَلاَ خَيْرَ لَكَ فِى قَتْلِه
> 
> If لم يكنه means "He was not him" then you can also say كنته for I was him.


Yes, and the object pronoun *him * refers to the* AntiChrist(Al-Dajjal)*


----------

